# [SOLVED] How to find bluetooth version on laptop WinOS



## codeful (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello!

Normally Bluetooth version on a laptop is found trough vendors website and hardware specifications on a particular model.
*Q:* Is there another way to get bluetooth version on a laptop with Windows OS installed? First-party software or some hardware information tool?

If any has some tips on getting info about bluetooth version, so im very interested in tips and tricks on XP/Vista/7/8
Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How to find bluetooth version on laptop WinOS*

the only real way to do it is to go through the laptops manufacturers website. sometimes the manufacturers has made minor changes where any other drivers can cause problems. 

software such as belarc advisor should show the bluetooth version.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: How to find bluetooth version on laptop WinOS*

Go Start and type *msinfo32* - press Enter and expanding Components/Network/Adapters will show what is installed and its version may also be displayed by right clicking on the adapter in Device Manager and selecting Properties.


----------



## codeful (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: How to find bluetooth version on laptop WinOS*

Thanks for replies, i forgot to mention what i did to find before i posted and didnt get any results:

I tried this software: 
SIW, AIDA64, Speccy, Belarc, HwInfo32, LookInMyPC, even nirsoft tool: bluetoothview. 

I did look at every option under-> Computer->manage->Device manager->generic bluetooth adapter->Details. 

Looked at first 10-30 results on google with various keywoards. Read that long wikipedia article. 

So in conclusion: If you have bluetooth, it should be avaible and must show in device manager, msinfo32. Otherwise bluetooth isnt supported. Version number is always provided in vendors website, manuals. 

Im done with this crap which took me 3 hours.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: How to find bluetooth version on laptop WinOS*

You should have come here first :grin:


----------

